# 1877 Columbia miniature hi-wheel.



## pedal_junky (Oct 8, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282203031541


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 9, 2016)

cool highwheel! wow!


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 10, 2016)

made in 1990 and sold for about $200. There is another one on the bay for $1200 right now. Anyone want to buy mine?


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 10, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> made in 1990 and sold for about $200. There is another one on the bay for $1200 right now. Anyone want to buy mine?




I was wondering if they meant $80 instead of $800


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 10, 2016)

I only rode mine once to great peril. The only brake is a caliper on the small rear wheel and the front hub is free-wheeling. There is no way to stop going down hill as the small rear wheel just skids when applying the brake. They should have put the brake on the front wheel and made the front hub a fixed one.


----------

